# buying single binding?



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

i want some new cartels, but i want 2 different colors, does anyone know somewhere i can buy one binding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Mutter said:


> i want some new cartels, but i want 2 different colors, does anyone know somewhere i can buy one binding?


bindings come in pairs. this is the universe's way of telling you that how they ride is much more important than how they look.

alasdair


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

try contacting burton directly. probably your best bet


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> bindings come in pairs. this is the universe's way of telling you that how they ride is much more important than how they look.
> 
> alasdair


use your logic. if i buy 2 of the same binding, theyll ride the same regardless of what color they are. its not like im buying 2 different style of binding.

ill try to contact burton, thanks!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, try contacting burton but maybe find someone who is looking to do the same thing as you....


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a pair of Cartels that came in two different colors, I believe it is called Winterfresh Mismatch. My left binding is mostly green and the right is mostly black and the accent colors are opposite on the left and right. I saw a guy on the mountain last weekend with the same bindings but his colors were reversed from what I have. The set I have are from 2008, I don't know if Burton is currently packaging any mismatched Cartels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Mutter said:


> ...theyll ride the same regardless of what color they are.


q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> q.e.d.
> 
> alasdair


i dont know what q.e.d means.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> bindings come in pairs. this is the universe's way of telling you that how they ride is much more important than how they look.
> 
> alasdair


How they ride is much more important. Go spend your money somewhere else. burton bindings are uncomfortable.


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

did i ask for advice on how comfortable burton bindings are?? no i didnt. i dont need your opinion on how you think they are or arent good bindings. i already own a pair so i know damn well how they feel. Why cant people just stay on topic instead of giving me their know it all opinion on something i didnt even ask.

i know performance comes before style. im not fucking retarded.

and ill spend my money where i damn well please. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

nice attitude. i'm sure you'll look awesome with your mismatched bindings. have a great day.


Mutter said:


> i dont know what q.e.d means.


let me google that for you: q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> nice attitude. i'm sure you'll look awesome with your mismatched bindings. have a great day.
> let me google that for you: q.e.d.
> 
> alasdair


agreed.
he's just gonna look like a tool who could afford decent bindings:laugh:


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> nice attitude. i'm sure you'll look awesome with your mismatched bindings. have a great day.
> let me google that for you: q.e.d.
> 
> alasdair


hahaha someone showed me that awhile back and i completely forgot about it... i cant wait till someone instant messages me with a question so i can do that. especially my n00b parents


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Mutter said:


> i dont know what q.e.d means.


I agree what is q.e.d??


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Mutter said:


> did i ask for advice on how comfortable burton bindings are?? no i didnt. i dont need your opinion on how you think they are or arent good bindings. i already own a pair so i know damn well how they feel. Why cant people just stay on topic instead of giving me their know it all opinion on something i didnt even ask.
> 
> i know performance comes before style. im not fucking retarded.
> 
> and ill spend my money where i damn well please. Thanks.


well then. Continue to buy burton and look like a spooge.
have a nice day.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> well then. Continue to buy burton and look like a spooge.
> have a nice day.


To the OP, ignore this persons ignorance, no need for haters.

To your question, there are bindings out there with different colored foot beds, I believe they are called shop bindings or something similar but I've only seen them with the EST set-up. If you're looking for different colored highbacks and straps you'll probably have to order 2 pair. I suppose you might be able to find different colored straps at a local shop or ebay, but for the whole thing I think it's going to be hard to do. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> To the OP, ignore this persons ignorance, no need for haters.
> 
> To your question, there are bindings out there with different colored foot beds, I believe they are called shop bindings or something similar but I've only seen them with the EST set-up. If you're looking for different colored highbacks and straps you'll probably have to order 2 pair. I suppose you might be able to find different colored straps at a local shop or ebay, but for the whole thing I think it's going to be hard to do. Good luck.


Im ignorant? 

Thanks. All civility just went out the window.

go read what the OP wrote on the other page. tell him to slim down HIS ignorance.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Mutter said:


> im not fucking retarded.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> did i ask for advice on how comfortable burton bindings are?? no i didnt. i dont need your opinion on how you think they are or arent good bindings. i already own a pair so i know damn well how they feel. Why cant people just stay on topic instead of giving me their know it all opinion on something i didnt even ask.
> 
> i know performance comes before style. *im not fucking retarded.*
> 
> and ill spend my money where i damn well please. Thanks.


If this is what you are referring to somebodyelse5, and other than the part in bold, I don't see the problem with this post. Telling him he is going to look like a spooge has nothing to do with what he asked. Did he ask you to insult him, no he didn't. Was this posted in the fashion section? No. Why would you even care what he looks like when he rides? End of discussion on my part.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I wanted to buy 2 different brand of binding at one point. Leading foot with Ride SPI, and Flow on the other foot... Maybe that will give the best of both world? Power of SPI, Ease of Flow?


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> To the OP, ignore this persons ignorance, no need for haters.
> 
> To your question, there are bindings out there with different colored foot beds, I believe they are called shop bindings or something similar but I've only seen them with the EST set-up. If you're looking for different colored highbacks and straps you'll probably have to order 2 pair. I suppose you might be able to find different colored straps at a local shop or ebay, but for the whole thing I think it's going to be hard to do. Good luck.


Thank you. i was gonna buy 2 different color bindings and swap the straps. so like a black one with white straps and a white one with black straps kinda thing.



BurtonX8 said:


> If this is what you are referring to somebodyelse5, and other than the part in bold, I don't see the problem with this post. Telling him he is going to look like a spooge has nothing to do with what he asked. Did he ask you to insult him, no he didn't. Was this posted in the fashion section? No. Why would you even care what he looks like when he rides? End of discussion on my part.


thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> I wanted to buy 2 different brand of binding at one point. Leading foot with Ride SPI, and Flow on the other foot... Maybe that will give the best of both world? Power of SPI, Ease of Flow?


LOL is that a joke?


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

CandyMan100 said:


> LOL is that a joke?


No I was considering it at one point. lol. Sorry to highjack thread, but I am very curious if anyone tried it? If it turns out good, maybe people can start trading binding. look for your regular/goofy friend with the same size. lol.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are a couple of photos of my mismatched Cartels. The color combination definitely would not have been my first choice but they were $70 brand new in the box, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Redroyal said:


> I agree what is q.e.d??


again, let me google that for you: q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my mismatched Cartels. The color combination definitely would not have been my first choice but they were $70 brand new in the box, couldn't pass it up.


thats basically what i wanna do, except not have the straps the same color


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> again, let me google that for you: q.e.d.
> 
> alasdair


That is the epiphany of computer do-dah awesomeness. 









BurtonX8 said:


> To the OP, ignore this persons ignorance, no need for haters.
> 
> To your question, there are bindings out there with different colored foot beds, I believe they are called shop bindings or something similar but I've only seen them with the EST set-up. If you're looking for different colored highbacks and straps you'll probably have to order 2 pair. I suppose you might be able to find different colored straps at a local shop or ebay, but for the whole thing I think it's going to be hard to do. Good luck.


You posted this before I had a chance.....:thumbsup:


----------

